# Advice regarding new rims



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

Thinking of replacing the rims on my mk6 golf...question is should i stick with vw wheels or look at bbs,wolfrace etc?


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Don't know what they would look like but 
https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=bbs+ch&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en&client=safari

I wouldn't go wolfrace tbh, some nice bbs would be awesome!


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

graham1970 said:


> Thinking of replacing the 17'' porto rims on my mk6 golf...question is should i stick with vw wheels or look at bbs,wolfrace etc?


Why do you need someone to tell you the answer to this?


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Some swear OEM, some say - be different :thumb:


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

I don't need telling,just after some advice.Went to wheelbase in oldham today,the mrs liked some team dynamics(up against the car)but her son reckons that the car will loose resale value not having genuine vw rims(like their made by vw...)

I was thinking of some bbs cs-5's,but in the 'flesh' i feel they are too showy for the car....the ch is from the mk5..is that correct?

cheers


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

graham1970 said:


> I don't need telling,just after some advice.Went to wheelbase in oldham today,the mrs liked some team dynamics(up against the car)but her son reckons that the car will loose resale value not having genuine vw rims(like their made by vw...)
> 
> I was thinking of some bbs cs-5's,but in the 'flesh' i feel they are too showy for the car....the ch is from the mk5..is that correct?
> 
> cheers


The MK5 golf never had BBS Ch's as a standard item, the Edition 30 did come with Pescaras which were similar in style to CH's


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

You could always store the originals, and then change 'em back over when selling the vehicle....OR....stick winter tyres on your originals, and use the new ones for summer only.

I wouldn't have thought the CS-5's were too 'showy', but each to their own I guess. The only thing that would deter me from buying 'em is the amount of spokes I'd have to clean each week...


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

graham1970 said:


> I don't need telling,just after some advice.Went to wheelbase in oldham today,the mrs liked some team dynamics(up against the car)but her son reckons that the car will loose resale value not having genuine vw rims(like their made by vw...)
> 
> I was thinking of some bbs cs-5's,but in the 'flesh' i feel they are too showy for the car....the ch is from the mk5..is that correct?
> 
> cheers


I'd have thought anything non standard would lose value.

It's a bit strange to buy rims based on advice as they're a very personal thing.

The cs5s are quite plain.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

IMO wheels like that or any which aren't oem wheels are suited better to lowered cars.
If it were me I'd put a set of springs on to but thats just me! 

Photo shop anyone!


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

possul said:


> IMO wheels like that or any which aren't oem wheels are suited better to lowered cars.
> But it would be up to you.
> 
> Photo shop anyone!


Balls  The 350z standard gt wheels are crap for starters, along with hundreds of other standard wheels. Including golfs.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

RisingPower said:


> Balls  The 350z standard gt wheels are crap for starters, along with hundreds of other standard wheels. Including golfs.


Just looked you not kidding! That's jap crap for you though really


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

it may help to see your car, there are very very few aftermarket alloys that i would put on my car.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

possul said:


> Just looked you not kidding! That's jap crap for you though really


Trust you  Though some golf wheels are horrendous too


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

More than just the wheels 

Pics graham


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

Just trying to add a pic.


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

[

Best i can do tonight...mine is a lighter silver,same wheels...lol...didn't work.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Not working.

Just a thought, what about the 18" gt wheels
Or you want to keep 17"

http://www.finecars.cc/en/detail/car/122495/


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

I've got the 17 gt wheels(porto)...look excactly the same.
As they are 4 brand new'ish tyres i was going to get them at oldham to add to the new rims(£35).

Other option is to get 18''rims+tyres...for new bbs about £1500....probably not much difference if they were vw branded.


----------



## Bigstuff (Mar 2, 2012)

I like the 18" vancouvers but i'd stay away from the diamond cut gtd/gti rims

Keep an eye on the bay?

Or go gen BBS but they are ****in expensive


----------



## minnnt (Mar 5, 2007)

I don't understand how it would devalue the car. Just keep the wheels you have in the shed or loft and you have a nice set of winter wheels. 

Personally some 3sdm and slammed about 5" would look good.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Shaun said:


> The MK5 golf never had BBS Ch's as a standard item, the Edition 30 did come with Pescaras which were similar in style to CH's


BBS Pescaras _are _BBS CH's.

If you fit any aftermarket wheel you should really follow my WHEEL FITMENT GUIDE I wrote on mk5gti owners club..

If you fit any other wheel to have the car looking right you will need to lower it.
Otherwise just stick with what you have, but perhaps refurbish in another colour.


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

Expensive is an understatement...anyone would think it's vw selling them

Not sure i like any of the vw wheels tbh...especially at the price they are asking...even mine rrp at £340 per wheel:doublesho

A popular upgrade is the scirocco range,but think i'm sold on the bbs ch...just have to wait till next year for them tho.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

xJay1337 said:


> BBS Pescaras _are _BBS CH's.
> 
> .


I thought there was a slight difference between the 2 ?


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

xJay1337 said:


> BBS Pescaras _are _BBS CH's.
> 
> If you fit any aftermarket wheel you should really follow my WHEEL FITMENT GUIDE I wrote on mk5gti owners club..
> 
> ...


 Cheers,going to read your guide now...intregied why it would need lowering tho...if it's 17'' for 17''.

Cheers:thumb:


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

Natalie said:


> I thought there was a slight difference between the 2 ?


There probably is Nat...the price

Seen a few anv wheels on ebay but that would be just wrong to add to a mk6:thumb:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

minnnt said:


> I don't understand how it would devalue the car. Just keep the wheels you have in the shed or loft and you have a nice set of winter wheels.
> 
> Personally some 3sdm and slammed about 5" would look good.


So, you want to make an average hatchback look stupid on cheap wheels basically?


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

I mean, if you fit something other than OEM, like BBS or another aftermarket wheel manufacturer.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Natalie said:


> I thought there was a slight difference between the 2 ?


Nope :thumb:

BBS CH is not "one wheel" there are many different styles, for example the concave effect can be different, not all come with MOTORSPORT writing (only aftermarket ones do).

http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthread.php/378554-The-**********-BBS-CH-CO-RE-Reference-Thread


----------



## minnnt (Mar 5, 2007)

RisingPower said:


> So, you want to make an average hatchback look stupid on cheap wheels basically?


:lol: depends what your tastes are... You seem to be the pro so I'll just leave it to you with your kind helpful comments.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

RisingPower said:


> So, you want to make an average hatchback look stupid on cheap wheels basically?


My friends Golf is on 3sdm 005s (a nice wheel but very common) and think it looks really good...

it's all personal taste. You call it cheap but it's £1000 by the time you put tyres on there..would love to see what you think is good so we can make judgmental comments about that too!


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

It is a 5 door average hatch, i'm really not sure even something as subtle as the ch's wouldn't look gaudy.

Maybe golf r wheels or something?


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

xjay,roughly how much would it cost to have the origianal wheels refurbed and a decent finnish applied?(we like brilliant silver)


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

graham1970 said:


> xjay,roughly how much would it cost to have the origianal wheels refurbed and a decent finnish applied?(we like brilliant silver)


Depends where you go but around £250 for a quality powdercoat from a wheel company.

See post I made in this thread

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=319899


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

graham1970 said:


> I don't like the look of it either...i'm not wanting to make the car look something it's not.It's only a small family hatchback 2.0 tdi


I think either some bbs or vw wheels, even maybe the mk5 gti wheels, could be plenty tasteful, with or without a drop :thumb:


----------



## minnnt (Mar 5, 2007)

That makes two of us then. 

If you're going to powder coat the original wheels then maybe look at anthracite to go with your silver car?


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

RisingPower said:


> It is a 5 door average hatch, i'm really not sure even something as subtle as the ch's wouldn't look gaudy.
> 
> Maybe golf r wheels or something?


I've seen ch's on a mk 6 and i like the look.I chose a golf becouse of it's understated(bland if you like)looks.


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

xJay1337 said:


> Depends where you go but around £250 for a quality powdercoat from a wheel company.
> 
> See post I made in this thread
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=319899


Cheers,will av to find a west yorks firm:thumb:

Read your thread the other day..very interesting and i agree...you get what you pay for(am a plasterer)

Not having been interested in cars before all this is new to me...but re coating seems doable...if its for 4?!!


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Natalie said:


> I thought there was a slight difference between the 2 ?


There is differences, if anything pescaras are like BBS co as they don't have Motorsport on them, I have seen a pescara at the side of a CH and they look slightly different design wise (dish is different in the middle and spokes aren't quite as long), they have different size centre caps, have a different offset a special one off colour and they were produced differently according to a UK importer.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

RisingPower said:


> It is a 5 door average hatch, i'm really not sure even something as subtle as the ch's wouldn't look gaudy.
> 
> Maybe golf r wheels or something?


Maybe edition 35 rims ?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

BBS ck is the other option


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Shaun said:


> BBS ck is the other option


The cks are better :thumb: Maybe it's that i've seen so many golf gti ed30s that I think the colour the ch's usually come in, black or very dark anthracite, would look cheap on a grey mk6.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Shaun said:


> There is differences, if anything pescaras are like BBS co as they don't have Motorsport on them, I have seen a pescara at the side of a CH and they look slightly different design wise (dish is different in the middle and spokes aren't quite as long), they have different size centre caps, have a different offset a special one off colour and they were produced differently according to a UK importer.


BBS Pescaras are BBS CH's . BBS made the CH as an OEM fitment for Audis and Mercedes. I posted the link previously.
As mentioned there are more than one type of CH, not all have MOTORSPORT logo on them and some have more of a concave look to them.

Please read link below:



xJay1337 said:


> Nope :thumb:
> 
> BBS CH is not "one wheel" there are many different styles, for example the concave effect can be different, not all come with MOTORSPORT writing (only aftermarket ones do).
> 
> ...





> OEM CH types
> Despite popular belief, the OEM wheels were not CO's, but pressure cast CH's. None have writing anywhere on the face (no "motorsports", no BBS/ET43/Germany on the lip). They use standard Audi sized centercaps and ball seat lugs, and have a centerbore of 57.1. They mount up with completely OEM hardware.
> 
> CH028: OEM on 2006 B7 S4, 18x8 ET43, PN: 8E0 601 025 [AB,AN] 1H7
> ...


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

xJay1337 said:


> BBS Pescaras are BBS CH's . BBS made the CH as an OEM fitment for Audis and Mercedes. I posted the link previously.
> As mentioned there are more than one type of CH, not all have MOTORSPORT logo on them and some have more of a concave look to them.
> 
> Please read link below:


I don't agree, a aftermarket Ch BBS rim looks different to a edition 30 rim, I had pictures somewhere i will try and find them, put it this way, if i damaged a rim on an edition 30 and wanted to replace it and went to a shop and purchased a BBS CH it would be the wrong colour, it would have Motorsport stamped into it, it would be the wrong ofset , the wrong width and would have a different spoke with a different dish and my centre badge wouldnt fit, the only way to get a new pescara is to go to VW and ask for a pescara from an edition 30 (or buy one second hand of course), therefore as I said the mk5 golf never came with a BBS CH as standard or as an accessory.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

PugIain said:


> I thought you'd driven a 407??


Chaps keep it on topic


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Shaun said:


> I don't agree, a aftermarket Ch BBS rim looks different to a edition 30 rim, I had pictures somewhere, I will try to find them.


Don't agree then, it's the fact :thumb:

As I said they may appear different as the CH line of wheels had many different styles and sizes.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Ch for me now.


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks for your imput Shaun,i realy like the look of the ch on the mk6,and i think the silver will compliment my understated silver gt...ck a little blingy for me(on my car)

Not looking for anything other than ch's now..i can't afford them at the moment so i'll not jump the gun with a poorer alternative.

Going to get a few quotes on refurbing my porto's aswell


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

graham1970 said:


> Thanks for your imput Shaun,i realy like the look of the ch on the mk6,and i think the silver will compliment my understated silver gt...ck a little blingy for me(on my car)
> 
> Not looking for anything other than ch's now..i can't afford them at the moment so i'll not jump the gun with a poorer alternative.
> 
> Going to get a few quotes on refurbing my porto's aswell


I posted the CK not the CH:thumb:, just in case it got confused


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

interesting thread, round and round we go who opinion matters most ?? the OP's,  I find myself agreeing with RP about the dropped Golf though, :wall::wall:

however the Originally Posted picture by Shaun of the
BBS ck, is a lot better, in that they actually suit that car, but as I'm not the OP, my "opinion" would mean as little as anyone else's on here, 

have you thought about getting a bunch of pictures of wheels that you think might suit your car, and photo shop them on to a picture of your car?? it would possibly help make your mind up rather than going from pillar to post on here??


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

ianrobbo1 said:


> interesting thread, round and round we go who opinion matters most ?? the OP's,  I find myself agreeing with RP about the dropped Golf though, :wall::wall:
> 
> however the Originally Posted picture by Shaun of the
> BBS ck, is a lot better, in that they actually suit that car, but as I'm not the OP, my "opinion" would mean as little as anyone else's on here,
> ...


How dare you, you know my opinion is verbatim 

I think the ch's are a bit played out though, ck's are a little different, but it sounds like the op is perfectly happy with a recoat, which seems the sensible option :thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

RisingPower said:


> How dare you, you know my opinion is verbatim
> 
> I think the ch's are a bit played out though, ck's are a little different, but it sounds like the op is perfectly happy with a recoat, which seems the sensible option :thumb:


Ch have had their day IMO, you don't see many CK's about, I had a set on my old car and they did get a lot of attention, a MK6 needs something more upto date, I think the CK is still quite modern looking.


----------



## gaz_vxr (Dec 29, 2012)

I had the BBS VZs fitted on my MK5 and they were a good price for BBS and look almost exactly like the Ch/pescaras.

Great value for a decent wheel.


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

ck ch...what's in a letter...having looked again(just a few times)i can honestly say i like both..for different reasons

I appreciate all of opinions,that's what i asked for.

When iv'e got the money together i can compare like for like up against my car...if i need new tyres by then i will go for 18''...(just wont tell the mrs).

Not interested in lowering the car,agree it would look good,if done properly but in my mind its the cost that puts me off.:thumb:


----------



## Otto (Feb 2, 2013)

Change them!

And go staggered fit as well.
BBS LMs!

Thats my opinion of course:thumb:


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

what's staggered fit otto?


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Wider wheel at the rear.


----------

